# Boat sinking 5/8



## Fishbone (May 8, 2009)

Wow that was scary! I know its to early for anyone to give the full account, but in the boating community it is very helpfull to all boaters to critique events like this. Its the same as what the NTSB has to do with air disasters, the only way to study these accidents is to recreate them and in the case of a boat going down in 3000 ft of water the only recreation would be from memory. Private boaters must stick together,and help each other. This is what is in my mind when I'm laying in my bunk 110 miles off shore at night. I am from San Diego ca, have fished off-shore for 45 years, moved here in 2005 and have been fishing the floaters about 15 times a year on my 1966 Grand Banks "Easy Rider" and have yet to have any captain come on the radio and even say how's it going over there. When we fish Cabo, or La Paz, or any long range on the west coast boats allways make at least one contact call to other boats in the area. I'm new here and I'm learning the local ropes, but everything seems to be a big secret here and nobody wants to let anyone else know whats up on the water. I can give a good tip for tuna fishing, the more boats on the bite will put more and bigger fish on all the boats, it takes more action to fire up schooling pelagics than what a couple boats can produce. If anyone is old enough here to have seen old-school commercial tuna harvest with 2 men per pole 1 hook and let them fly jeerkin 200 pounders over their heads into the box. How do you think they got those fish that fired up? Think about it, everybody better get to know who's on the pond when they are if you are further from shore than you can swim back to it! Fishbone said that


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

Good post!!!!!


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

I can understand you point as far as letting someone know what you are doing or trying to buddy up with another boat if you are going offshore, but with only 5 posts and 16 visits you apparentlyhavent been able tosee how this forum works, especially since our offshore season is just getting kicked off. There are A LOT of boats that post what they are doing, where they are going, how they are getting there, and heck sometimes even the baits they are dragging or have worked, and will converse all night long during the ride out or during the fishing day. Furthermore, these are some of the same boats that work together when the fishing is toughOR the fishing is good and even in tournaments. I know from personal experience that we always have boats to communicate with when going offshore. IDK, sorry if it seems like I am busting your balls, I just read your post as negative if you are trying to build friendship as to "tell you" whats going on or check on you while you are just fishing alongside other boats, butthere might be a better way to word your post. If I am reading your post wrong, then I apologize............................

wes


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the info and welcome Fishbone. Wes, is right, what happens with all the goons and bashing that goes on here, is not what happens offshore.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

A few more tips. 



If you want to completely kill a tuna bite around an oil rig, get a dozen boats trolling all over the top of them.



If you want to see some really angry people, get 18 boats trolling all around an oil rig. At least two of them will be completely clueless, and will run all over the lines of a couple of the other boats.



If you want to see a circus that has nothing to do with fishing, get 24 boats trolling around an oil rig.



If you want to see a dozen or more boats at a particular oil rig, post a report on a forum that you caught a pile of tuna at a particular oil rig. Be sure to post pictures. The next pretty weekend day, there will surely be at least a dozen boats at that rig. Then refer to the tips above.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *SnapperSlapper (5/14/2009)*A few more tips.
> 
> If you want to completely kill a tuna bite around an oil rig, get a dozen boats trolling all over the top of them.
> 
> ...


and might I add with those 18 boats trolling around the rig, you can add in the mix of one of them hooking up a fiesty blue marling that is going to jump, flip, and grey hound all in the mix of the rig and boats.


----------



## Fishbone (May 8, 2009)

You are correct, I seem to have a hard time talking with my fingers, you just cant get any voice inflection here. Sorry don't want to get on anybodies bad side. I did just find out about this forum and think it is great. I will be more than happy to pass on any info I can when we are on the pond. This will be my fifth season out of Mobile fishing the floaters, I generally keep my radio on scan and just thought I would hear a little more fish-talk, but like you said I'm new in town so I hope to make new fishing friends and gain respect as a capable captain.



PS, The reply expressing concern about to many boats trolling over each other at the rigs is right on, I didn't mean everybody should crank up and troll to fire up the fish, I was talking getting more baits in the water and having more fish hooked up I have seen tuna crash a boat and knock themselves out when there are enough hooked tuna in the water. But you are correct about running over each other, there was a boat at the floaters this last weekend and the fishermen were shooting the fish they pulled up with a spear gun while the angler held them up in the air at the rail, junk fish, then when this other boat hooked a yellowfin these guys would run their boat right up to the wired boat, I saw one guy chuck some iron right over the hooked up line, wow that won't work. Thank you for giving me the info on local baits, hope to make some new friends on the water. Fishbone said that.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

thats cool, no harm no foul. most of your big game boats will have two radios, one on 16 and the other on 68(pensacola big game clubboats) 72(mobile big game club boats). Most of the time if you start the convo, they will return. have a good day

wes


----------

